# how intelligent are foxes



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

caught a crow in an hay set with 3 #2 footholds.now im in upstste NY so thers a foot of snow.so i got to my traps that morning to find a crows foot and feathers all over,fox stepped inches from other set and ate the crow.my question is did i tip these foxes off to my sets?


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

happenend again.half eaten crow in foot trap. dog tracks to the set, no dog! any suggestions please :roll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

clean the set and remake. You just feed him, he'll be back to look for more food. if there are a few feathers left, use them as a flag by setting them up on end and put your trap out front and put a bit of lure on the feathers.

He'll be back!

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

xdeano said:


> He'll be back!


Free meal. Oh yeah, he'll be back!


----------



## wombat (Feb 4, 2009)

well you guys were right caught red this morning,but the dity fox has the mange. :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well its a good thing you caught them then.


----------

